

Ask: Why it's so difficult to find a job in New York? - html5web

I'm Front-End Web designer, have applied for hundreds of jobs online. But no result. Anyone can help me to find one? I'll be very pleased!
======
zethus
What do you mean by front-end web designer? Do you design and code front-end
as well? There are plenty of jobs in NYC looking for front-end devs with
design chops. Check out nytm.org/made-in-nyc/ for a list of hiring companies.

On your resume, be sure to link to your portfolio and github as well. Be
prepared to do mini-code projects as a interview test.

